# Praying for a good weekend



## Lauras87 (Sep 13, 2013)

Well the weekend is here - yippeee!!!

I've tweaked my basal so I hope it does the trick (she says as she eats a Chinese take away)

Not working this weekend thank god, after 5 weeks I'm fed up of overtime.

But I have my first date on saturday with a guy who I've really enjoyed talking to who isn't bothered about me being diabetic & having a pump (so much so he's read up on T1 & insulin pumps)

I pray it actually goes somewhere even tho he has a pet snake, dragon & tarantula

Anyway hope you all have a lovely weekend!!


----------



## Mark T (Sep 13, 2013)

Hope you have a good one


----------



## Cat1964 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hope your date goes well Laura  xx


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 13, 2013)

A dragon? He's got a dragon? Step aside, he sounds like my kind of bloke! 

Hope it goes well and you have a great weekend.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 13, 2013)

Hope everything goes well Laura! Have a great weekend


----------



## Lauras87 (Sep 13, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> A dragon? He's got a dragon? Step aside, he sounds like my kind of bloke!
> 
> Hope it goes well and you have a great weekend.



It's a bearded dragon Alison but how cool would it be if it was a flying dragon???


----------



## Mark T (Sep 13, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> It's a bearded dragon Alison but how cool would it be if it was a flying dragon???


A big flying dragon with teleportation abilities?


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 13, 2013)

Mark T said:


> A big flying dragon with teleportation abilities?



Imagine how much you'd save on bus fares!


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 13, 2013)

I hope he's the man of your dreams!


----------



## Lauras87 (Sep 13, 2013)

Mark T said:


> A big flying dragon with teleportation abilities?



Oohhhhh I like your thinking mark.



AlisonM said:


> Imagine how much you'd save on bus fares!



Tell me about it!


----------



## Redkite (Sep 13, 2013)

He sounds nice Laura, hope you have a good time


----------



## AJLang (Sep 13, 2013)

I hope you have a wonderful weekend


----------



## Casper (Sep 13, 2013)

A date! Wow, I can just about remember those

Hope all goes well, relax and enjoy x


----------



## trophywench (Sep 14, 2013)

A dragon you say?

We couldn't have one - as they eat best-quality anthracite you know - and we haven't a coal cellar.  (If you doubt me, I think Alan will probably be able to confirm their diet)

I can appreciate the beauty of a tarantula, as long as it's not near me.  But I'm not too keen on snakes.

So I hope he's worth it LOL

Have a lovely time!


----------



## Cleo (Sep 14, 2013)

ooohhh sounds very exciting !
enjoy the date !


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 14, 2013)

If you ever stay overnight (on the sofa, of course!), take care where you leave your jewellery.  Dragons are well-known for guarding hoards of gold!  Some also have genie-style wish granting powers.

P.S. You might want to read _Paint your Dragon_ by Tom Holt


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 14, 2013)

I've been thinking, if that dragon is one of the Pratchett kind you'd best keep well away from it. That breed has a tendency to explode when it gets excited. Very messy.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 14, 2013)

... and if they get hiccups, spouting off plumes of fire willy nilly ISTR Allison.

Didn't Lady Sybil - or was it Commander Vimes? - lose some eyebrows like that?


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 14, 2013)

trophywench said:


> ... and if they get hiccups, spouting off plumes of fire willy nilly ISTR Allison.
> 
> Didn't Lady Sybil - or was it Commander Vimes? - lose some eyebrows like that?



It was Commander Vimes.


----------



## Lauras87 (Sep 14, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> If you ever stay overnight (on the sofa, of course!), take care where you leave your jewellery.  Dragons are well-known for guarding hoards of gold!  Some also have genie-style wish granting powers.
> 
> P.S. You might want to read _Paint your Dragon_ by Tom Holt



Really? Well if I'm on the sofa I'm fine as his pets are in his bedroom




AlisonM said:


> I've been thinking, if that dragon is one of the Pratchett kind you'd best keep well away from it. That breed has a tendency to explode when it gets excited. Very messy.



That made me smile Alison.
Noone can beat my dragon Puff (he's my pump pet) coz he has wings & everything


----------



## Lauras87 (Sep 15, 2013)

*Ughh what a horrible date*

Lets just say less than 2 hours into our date & we'd both gone our separate ways.

He was nothing like the guy who I've enjoyed talking to via email or text.

So am off to buy a load of cats & live my life out as a mad old cat lady


----------



## Northerner (Sep 15, 2013)

Aw, sorry to hear it didn't work out


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 15, 2013)

Sorry it went wrong.  At least you didn't find out this one was unsuitable after weeks/months/years/decades!


----------



## Lauras87 (Sep 15, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Aw, sorry to hear it didn't work out



It would of been fine Alan if he hadn't of started on diabetes & got my back up.

Tbh it was like being with a child


----------



## Cat1964 (Sep 15, 2013)

Ah Laura, that's a shame that it didnt work out. Better you find out now. There'll be someone out there for you. Please don't become a mad old cat lady....lol ((((hugs)))) x


----------



## Lauras87 (Sep 15, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Ah Laura, that's a shame that it didnt work out. Better you find out now. There'll be someone out there for you. Please don't become a mad old cat lady....lol ((((hugs)))) x



I think I'd make a great mad old cat lady! Next doors cat loves me


----------



## Cat1964 (Sep 15, 2013)

I was trying to attach a pic for you Laura but as usual I'm rubbish at it....lol.


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 15, 2013)

It's good you found out on the first date Laura, instead of discovering it after 17 years of marriage.  I'm sorry it was a bust though, I had my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 15, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> I think I'd make a great mad old cat lady! Next doors cat loves me



My neighbour's cats love me too!


----------



## Cat1964 (Sep 15, 2013)

I emailed a pic to you Northie for Laura. I really need to learn to do that myself


----------



## Northerner (Sep 15, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> I emailed a pic to you Northie for Laura. I really need to learn to do that myself



Here it is


----------



## Lauras87 (Sep 15, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> I emailed a pic to you Northie for Laura. I really need to learn to do that myself





Northerner said:


> Here it is



Hahhhahaha love it Cat


----------



## Cat1964 (Sep 15, 2013)

See Laura you don't want o have that happen to you!!


----------



## trophywench (Sep 15, 2013)

Ah well, the best laid plans of mice and cat ladies .....

You do, as they say, often need to kiss quite a lot of frogs before you find your Prince!

I had a new boyfriend just at the exact time 6-7 weeks before my sis got married, that they were about to send the invites out.  My mother asked, tentaively, should we invite him?  I replied, I don't think so, I doubt very much if I'll still be going out with him by then.  She laughed and said that's what she and sis thought, too!

I did land up engaged, then married to him for over 27 years, and it was always a standing joke - until he beggared off with a blonde when I was 48.  So I was actually right in the first place when I was 17, wasn't I ?

So don't doubt it - I've now been married again to a lovely bloke for the last 13 and a bit years.  So I'm a serial monogamist.  And so is he - he'd previously done 28+ years and they'd been a couple since they were 14 !


----------



## Casper (Sep 15, 2013)

Awwww, shame it didn't work out, never mind, only a few hours wasted.  I had to wait till I was 33 to meet with (probably ) the one I'll stay with!


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 15, 2013)

Casper said:


> Awwww, shame it didn't work out, never mind, only a few hours wasted.  I had to wait till I was 33 to meet with (probably ) the one I'll stay with!


I settled for a mistake I met when I was 19 and it took 22 years to get away!


----------



## Casper (Sep 15, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> I settled for a mistake I met when I was 19 and it took 22 years to get away!



Well, I made a HUGE mistake at 18, eight and a half years later, and much angst, I stayed indoors alone for over 2 years. 

Wow, did I really admit that


----------



## Lauras87 (Sep 15, 2013)

Casper said:


> Well, I made a HUGE mistake at 18, eight and a half years later, and much angst, I stayed indoors alone for over 2 years.
> 
> Wow, did I really admit that



Casper it could be worse, you could have my dating history


----------



## Casper (Sep 15, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Casper it could be worse, you could have my dating history



I would accept your dating history in order to erase mine, believe me


----------



## trophywench (Sep 15, 2013)

Everything comes to he or she that waits ... apparently !


----------



## delb t (Sep 16, 2013)

Sooooooooo....... gosh I didnt read it all through sorry it didnt work out -plenty more fish in the sea Laura


----------

